# It's too bad she's having such a hard time adjusting inside.



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Poor Saki, she's having such a hard time adjusting. I don't think she's ever had to decide between the left or right side of the bed. :lol: 

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd14 ... 1201579002

I kid you not, this cat lays on her back and kneads the air! 

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd14 ... 1201579026

Let's play where's Waldo, a la Zuki.

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd14 ... 1201579168


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I cracked up when I saw the kitty in the back ground. It looks like he is up to no good. Poor Suki doesnt know whats about to happen!

Her inside adjustment period lasted 3 seconds??? :roll:


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Her inside adjustment period lasted 3 seconds??? :roll:


LOL! While she is doing REALLY good, she is hardcore nocturnal and it's driving me nuts. She needs coaxing to come out and cuddle during the day (she sits under the edge of the bed), but around 5pm she is out and MEOWING for attention. I don't know what to do, short of crating her at night, and just forcing her to stay out during the day. Will she eventually get over that?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thats a hard one. If she were more social during the day Id say play with her alot and run that energy off but that doesnt work in this situation. Id say ignore her but that is easier said than done. 

anyone else with suggestions?


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Last night she tore the blinds up in the laundry room. :evil: We have the door handle taken off so our hurricane generator cord can come through hole and get plugged in, and she took the plug out of the hole. I wonder if the other cats were up there calling to her or something. Obviously she can't fit through the hole where a door handle is installed, but she was probably trying to get out. I feel so bad keeping her inside now. 

On the other hand, when I let her out of the laundry room this morning she didn't run for cover under the bed. She actually stayed out. Today is bath day, so both girls are locked back up again and have been given a dose of ace (I got bit and scratched pretty good last time from Zuki, Saki on the other was great because she had the ace.. there was no way I was going to attemp bathing a feral cat without it). 

My only concern now after last night is, is that with the other cats around she has a hard time adjusting to being inside. They will always tempt her, you know? I really think it would be best to find her a home away from here, or find some other way of repelling the cats to the immediate house/porch area. 

I don't know what to do.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I was fostering a cat in my garage that is FIP. He was one of many neglected then removed from a horder. After two months safety, food, affection, routine, in my garage we found a woman who would foster him in her home. 

At the womans house he tore apart the mini blinds in the room she was kept to adjust during the day while the woman was at work. I hate to say it but he has done it to the blinds a couple other times since he was let out of the room and has the run of the house. Were not sure what that means or why he did it. 

Not helping much am I? We just thought it was cuz he couldnt be with his person and or being shut in a room??? Luckily the woman is a seasoned cat person! We tolerate stuff from kitties we wouldnt put up with from our human family!

Hopefully a seasoned cat person will adopt your kitty


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Just thought I'd post a quick little update. 

Saki, as she's officially known as, is a DIFFERENT cat. I love her to death. She is no longer nocturnal. She sits out and plays during the day, lounges around on the couch, and even.. get this.. plays with my DOG. Her and the Jacks still have a few run ins, but she knows that Kali is a kitty lover. She pounces on her tail when she wags it. It's hilarious. 

At night she sleeps on my pillow behind my head, and tries to climb into my lap anytime I sit down. 

She's still kinda spooky about house hold noises, but this cat is making herself at home. I am not going to rehome her. She is fitting in so well here, that we are going to be her forever home. She's a part of the family now.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is such good news that she has found a forever home with you.
With time she will show the Jack Russles whose the real boss! :wink: Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

That's wonderful, Erin. Congratulations!


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Saki is such a trip. She has the Jack's figured out. She sits in the family room on the other side of the gate, just inches from them on the other side, and every now and then pops them through the gate. And yet, they stay there.


----------

